# Wading or Boat?



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've done the gigging thing both ways and I kinda prefer the walking thing if the water is really smooth and clear but if its a bit murky I like the bow of a small boat....What about you?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Boat for sure...can cover a lot more ground and im to lazy to walk that far LOL.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat.



You have all your goodies with you. No carrying or dragging stuff.



Tunes, Beer cooler, MUCH more light, etc,etc.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat for sure.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You started it: Another "Row vs. Wade" debate.. :moon


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat for sure, cover more ground and dont have to worry about carrying stuuf in a raft or tube.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Boat Like all of the above.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *hjorgan (7/4/2009)*You started it: Another "Row vs. Wade" debate.. :moon


Thats a good one! 

After seeing the amount of Sting Rays I passed over the other night, no its definetly by boat for me! Plus you can bring first aid and other stuff!


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Where is a good place to go for flounder "fishing"?

I have access to a boat and go out of Bluewater Bay Marina near Rocky Bayou. Primarily interested in the areas from Destin Bridge to the Mid Bay Bridge. Any good areas, techniques, best time of day?



Skays


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Flounder seem to be everywhere right now...but spread out. Don't think we have the real good spots where they stack up like Pcola and Alabama. Rocky bayou is a good area and around Eglin shoreline. Best time is at night and when water is clear to see and light winds. To me tides dont matter much on gigging but prefer a low tide


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Frankly I'm AMAZED at the growth of stabbin' flounder on this board...

Probably not a popular opinion here, but...

When this board first started it was a seasonal thing. Now it seems guys go every night and do well depending on wind and water clarity. I suppose there are better times of the year (seasonal), but it seems like there's been an overlooked fishery for a long time. Now, I've only gone a couple times and been skunked. 

I hope it doesn't mirror recent yearlyspringCobia runs and fish get smaller and fewer between.

I don't begrudge anybody and their success, but we might want to think about letting a few "just legal" fish go by.That means wemight need to fish a while longer for a limit, but it might be a good idea in the long run.

Again, this is just anecdotal evidence from this board. Absolutely NO SCIENCE went into this post. 

I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'...

Fire away...

Jim


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I seen some folks last yr that were killing the flounder nightly before they put out a new limit on them(alabama waters)...I'm talking21 plusdays straight of gigging and taking them home...Makes you wonder what size freezer these guys have or what market is buying them....I wonder what kinda license you have to have to gig then sell your catch?


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

BOAT

I will go fishing and after dark start the gen and flounder for hours.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the boat better, lot more light and cover more ground.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

boat


----------

